# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Распродажа

## Bree

Коврик для ванны.
От фирмы белый кот.
--150грн.

----------


## Bree

Чашечки для груди новые.
Размер: В ---80грн.

----------


## Bree

Африканские косички. --100$

----------


## Bree

Одеяло атласное, детское, пуховое. Гусиный пух. 250грн.

----------


## Bree

Столовая группа: стол и 5 стульев. Стол- каленное итальянское стекло стойкое к царапинам. Стулья - эко кожа. Идеальны в уходе. Цена 2200 грн.

----------


## Bree

Столовая группа продана.

----------


## Bree

Up.

----------


## Bree

волосі для наращивания проданы

----------


## Bree

Функции:озонатор воздуха,воздухоочиститель,устранение запахов.
Площадь очищаемой территории от 4кв. м. до 180 кв.м.
Купили 2-(на оба этажа, одного оказалось достаточно)
Продам за 600 у.е.
Заказывали здесь http://ecoquest.com.ua/Products.php?...F5&id_photo=60

В комплект входит система дистанционного управления.
Электрические характеристики:
220 В, 50 Гц.
Потребляемая мощность: 90Вт.
Импульсный генератор ионов от 24 до 30 кВ, 20-30 кГц.
Игольчатый ионизатор 6кВ.
Механические характеристики: вентилятор max 11,55 куб. м в минуту.
Размеры: 300x225x300 мм.
Масса: 7 кг.
Производительность активного кислорода: 0-360 мг/ч (регулируется).
Площадь действия: от 4кв. м. до 180 кв.м.

Fresh Air — один из самых эффективных и высокотехнологичных очистителей воздуха, доступных на современном рынке. Помимо всех достоинств, которыми обладают предыдущие модели компании EcoQuest, Fresh Air обладает уникальной возможностью устранения загрязнений с помощью фотокатализа и еще более современной RCI («АрСиАй») технологией, используемой для очищения воздуха на космических челноках и имеющей сертификат NASA

 Fresh Air 2.1 обладает уникальной возможностью устранения загрязнений с помощью запатентованной RCI –матрицы из редкоземельных металлов, в которой все вредные биологически активные вещества (бактерии, вирусы, плесень) и вредные химические примеси (неприятные запахи) методом холодной плазмы разлагаются до нейтральных остатков. Далее этот воздух насыщается полезными легкими аэроинонами и в воздушную смесь подмешиваются микродозы активного кислорода (при необходимости эту функцию можно отключить). После этого живой активный воздух насыщает помещение. Технология IntelliAir™ произведет самодиагностику и своевременно предупредит Вас, когда необходимо провести обслуживание прибора. .

.  Прибор имеет современный дизайн, вентилятор с пониженным уровнем шума, ЖК-дисплей, отображающий все процессы, происходящие в данный момент, систему внутренней диагностики IntelliAir и удобный пульт дистанционного управления, режим санации.
Удаляет химические соединения, неприятные запахи, пыль, цветочную пыльцу и табачный дым.
Убивает грибки, плесень, бактерии.
Ультрафиолетовые лучи внутри прибора инициируют RCI-процесс, усиливающий уничтожение микробов и удаление запахов.
Лучший прибор для работы в Вашем доме, офисе, квартире и т.п.
Делает воздух в закрытых помещениях идеальным для здоровья и самочувствия.
Система внутренней диагностики InelliAir предупредит Вас о необходимости проведения текущего или сервисного обслуживания.
Fresh Air 2.1- самая эффективная система очистки воздуха и восстановитель природной среды нового поколения. Приборы EcoQuest, применяя нано-технологии способны создавать среду, которая сама себя очищает. Делает воздух идеальным для здоровья и самочувствия.

 • Запатентованная технология сбалансированной волновой ионизации воздуха 
 • Аттестованная NASA космическая RCI -технология 
 • Генерация активного кислорода методом холодной плазмы 
 • Воздухоочиститель нового поколения 
 • Не нуждается в фильтрах 
 • Низкое потребление электроэнергии 
 • ЖК-дисплей 
 • Пульт ДУ 
 • Полное управление пользователем 
 Функции: уничтожение вирусов и микробов, даже таких стойких и опасных как H5n8- вирус птичьего гриппа, эффективная очистка воздуха от дыма, плесневых грибков, плесени, бактерий, пылевых клещей, цветочной пыльцы, пыли, запахов домашних животных, запахов различных химикатов, запахов образующихся при приготовлении пищи, устраняет затхлый воздух и многие другие запахи и загрязнители. Создает и поддерживает природный аэроионный баланс воздуха в помещениях, сравнимый с горными и морскими курортами, восстанавливает иммунитет.

----------


## Bree

Гобелены Итальянские в закупке обошлись по  120 дол за штуку продаю по 400 каждый
Постер Ikea новый обошелся 40 дол отдам за 300 грн 

  

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.04.2014 в 15:11 ----------

Телевизор и видеомагнитофон+коллекция видео касет (мультики советские, диснеевские, а также фильмы)
 Отдам все за 400грн.
   

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.04.2014 в 15:27 ----------

Клавиатура Genius 60 грн 
Тип
Мембранные
Интерфейс
PS/2
Количество кнопок
105 стандартных клавиш
 12 клавиш быстрого доступа
Дополнительные функции
12 клавиш быстрого доступа к Интернет навигации, почте, калькулятору и мультимедийным функциям
 Эргономичная обтекаемая конструкция
 Подставка под запястья обеспечивает комфортное положение рук во время длительной работы Украинская раскладка

----------


## Bree

Магнитофоны по 100 грн


---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.04.2014 в 15:41 ----------

Отдам за 150 грн
Общая характеристика
Тип: коврик
Возраст от 0 мес.
Материал: хлопок
Размер: 100*100
Короткое описание: Простой коврик с разными животными 
Полное описание: 
Мягкий коврик из 100% хлопка. Животные из джунглей дополняют его многочисленными видами ручной и звуковой деятельности:
— у зебры — большое зеркало, в которое можно смотреться,
— у обезьянки банан, издающий звук-писк,
— жираф двигает ногами,
— у слоника «поскрипывают ушки,
есть здесь и пластмассовое кольцо, идеальное в период прорезывания зубов. Коврик можно стирать в стиральной машине (деликатный режим).
 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.04.2014 в 17:51 ----------

Сигнализация новая с документами 300 грн

----------


## Bree

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.04.2014 в 21:48 ----------

Продам жалюзи 2 пары. Длинна 2.15см, ширина 1.10 см.
Продам по 250 грн

----------


## Bree

LCD-телевизор 32'' Samsung LE32A454C1
*Технология Clear Panel* 
 Это наша наиболее передовая технология, позволяющая снизить уровень отражения света от внешних источников освещения. В сочетании с форматом 1080 Full HD технология Clear Panel обеспечивает наиболее реалистичное отображение самых глубоких оттенков черного, благодаря чему черные тона не будет казаться серыми и вы сможете увидеть фантастические детали в темных сценах, не доступных прежде. 

*Динамическая контрастность 10 000:1* 
 Благодаря такой высокой динамической контрастности (до 10 000:1), существенно увеличивается количество оттенков при переходе от темного светлого. Это позволяет существенно повысить яркость изображения и сделать его более естественным. Чем больше значение динамической контрастности, тем более глубоким становится черный цвет и тем больше деталей вы видите в темных сценах. 

*Технология DNIe+* 
 Технология DNIe+ обеспечивает естественную цветопередачу изображения. Эта технология включает три технологии улучшения качества изображения: 
технологию Contrast Enhancer (усиления контраста), анализирующую яркость исходного изображения и максимизирующую контраст путем оптимизации кривой Gamma;
технологию Motion Optimizer (оптимизации движения), анализирующую характер движения в исходном изображении и контролирующую передачу деталей движущихся объектов для обеспечения плавности движения;
технологию Color Optimizer (оптимизатор цвета), позволяющую оптимизировать цветопередачу в исходном изображении и расширить цветовую палитру для получения ярких и чистых цветовых оттенков.
Вес
c подставкой	13.1
Аксессуары
подставка (в комплекте)	поворотная
Габариты
ширина	800.0
высота	576.5
глубина	252.0
 
*Продам за $400*
Живет в центре, передвигается по договоренности.
0949462546 Алина

----------


## Bree

ап

----------


## V.I.P

http://zaporozhe.zap.slando.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-samsung-32-le32a454c1-belyy-ID9AKI7.html

----------


## Bree

Продано:
Телевизор и видеомагнитофон+коллекция видео касет
Магнитофоны 
Чашечки для груди новые.
Африканские косички

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.12.2014 в 10:42 ----------

Новая цена на телевизор $300!!!!

----------


## Bree

ап

----------

